# Antelope Island State Park



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well I couldn't stand it and went back out to the Island for more pics . Arrived to watch the sunrise this time .








More Buffs in the road again 








Found some blooms going on 
















Found a lone coyote this time 








Went to check for owls at the ranch but no luck so off for a hike up the mountain and stumbled onto some chukar . Camo must of been working for me cuz I got close for some shots .
















Almost made it to the Frary Peak and seen what was heading my way 








so I choose to head back to the truck . Got a little wet with some snow pellets still .


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice. 8)


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I forgot to post this lark singing in the morning sun .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks good to me. I love the meadow lark and chukar.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Looks good to me. I love the meadow lark and chukar.


+1


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Antelope Island is always a fun place to visit and see what is around the next bend.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic there. nice job.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Some of the best photos I have ever taken have come from Antelope Island. We are lucky to have such an interesting place so close by.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw the chukar close-up on Roughin' it the other night. Nice pics!


----------

